# Herodia



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

This belonged to my mother, I can always remember it, so it must be at least 60 years old. I can't find much about the maker, so just wondering if anyone could shed some light on it. I'm no expert but it seems unusual to have the spring bar spigots as part of the lugs. I think I'll have it serviced and probably pass it on to my granddaughter, no hurry though, she's only 5 months !


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

The *Herodia *name appears to be attributed to Armand Joseph A. Clément of Geneva and also to Montres Herodia / Henri Bangerter of Reconvilier, both registering the brand name on 12th February 1948 which is unlikely to be coincidence. Researching these companies may uncover the connections (if any) between them.

The watch uses female spring bars.

Regards.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Balaton1109 said:


> The *Herodia *name appears to be attributed to Armand Joseph A. Clément of Geneva and also to Montres Herodia / Henri Bangerter of Reconvilier, both registering the brand name on 12th February 1948 which is unlikely to be coincidence. Researching these companies may uncover the connections (if any) between them.
> 
> The watch uses female spring bars.
> 
> Regards.


 Thanks, I'll keep looking.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Alpha550t said:


> Thanks, I'll keep looking.


 The modern Herodia company claims its origins with Henri Bangerter in 1948 and uses the wordmark on your mother's watch.

https://www.herodia.com.au/#history

The trademark Bangerter registered in 1948 wasn't like that, though, it was the word standing upright on a watch face lying flat. In 1951, after an "irregularity" in the use of the trademark, Bangerter published a warning that the brand was protected and misuse would be prosecuted. Also in 1951 the company was advertising to buy AS and FHF movements for reassembly.

From 1964-1970 "Montres Herodia - Bangerter + Cie" advertised in Davoine. However, in 1963 the original Herodia trademark had been sold to Armand Joseph A. Clément of Geneva, a textile importer. In the 1970s Clément was listed in Davoine with the trademark "Hérodia". In 1994 the wordmark moved on again, to Francisco Gosalvez, a watch exporter from Spain, who created a company "Herodia Sarl" in 1995 and went out of business in 1996.

Possibly the wordmark on your watch was registered around the time the orginal one was let go, I just haven't found it. Anyway, that would tie in with your remembered age of the watch.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> The modern Herodia company claims its origins with Henri Bangerter in 1948 and uses the wordmark on your mother's watch.
> 
> https://www.herodia.com.au/#history
> 
> ...


 Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Alpha550t said:


> Many thanks for your reply.


 You're welcome. Just noticed the upright hammerhead on the caseback. The number 172 translates to Novelor/Jean-Pierre Dubois, of La Chaux-de-Fonds, a maker of jewellery and gold watch cases, according to David Boettcher.

https://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/blogpdm.php

Dubois took over the existing Novelor business in 1968.


----------

